# Pig Roomies



## CESpeed (Dec 14, 2012)

In my farm planning so far I see me with 2 cows, 2 sheep, and donkey as a LSG, several chickens and a pig.  I was thinking of getting a breeding pair but I think a boar would be unhappy breeding once a year.  Can pigs live alone or do they need have other animals in their pasture?  From what I've gathered so far, cows and pigs are not a good idea but the sheep can be in with either one.  Would having 2 sheep (and lambs until butcher time) as pasture mates be good enough to keep a pig company or would I need a second pig?

Also, how well pigs and donkeys get along would be helpful information as well. 

Thank You!


----------



## CESpeed (Dec 20, 2012)

I see 50 views but no answers.  Is their anyone who can answer the question for me?  Thank you.


----------



## Bossroo (Dec 20, 2012)

CESpeed said:
			
		

> In my farm planning so far I see me with 2 cows, 2 sheep, and donkey as a LSG, several chickens and a pig.  I was thinking of getting a breeding pair but I think a boar would be unhappy breeding once a year.  Can pigs live alone or do they need have other animals in their pasture?  From what I've gathered so far, cows and pigs are not a good idea but the sheep can be in with either one.  Would having 2 sheep (and lambs until butcher time) as pasture mates be good enough to keep a pig company or would I need a second pig?
> 
> Also, how well pigs and donkeys get along would be helpful information as well.
> 
> Thank You!


A children's book on a happy barnyard  is just a fairy tale when it comes to the real life .  A pig is an omnivore, so chickens , newborn lambs and calves, etc.  may be in mortal danger if and when they decide they want a variety in their diet. They too   just may dig up your pasture faster than an improvised land mine. You will have to install a BIG JOLT type of electric wire if you expect the pig (s) to stay in their enclosure, unless you like to chase a greased pig all over your neighborhood.   Also, in their need for a mud bath to stay cool and prevent sunburn to their skin, they will install a mud hole right in a rain puddle usually in  the gate entrance way or anyplace that is not to your liking.   As for donkeys as a LSG , not a good idea as they view any chicken, duck, newborn lamb or calf,  as well as any type of dog or predator, etc. as invaders and need to be destroyed.  A few  donkeys like to play tag with full grown livestock  in the early morning untill the playmate  drops. Also, early morning ( like 3 or 5 AM)   BRAAAAAAYING will not endear you with the neighbors or your spouse and eventually you will whant to shoot it.  Hope this helps !


----------



## Hillsvale (Dec 20, 2012)

Bossroo said:
			
		

> CESpeed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


exactly... 

all my livestock make like minded mates. Our boar stays with the sow right up until she is ready to farrow... ATM we have him seperated because two of his offspring can be bred but they aren't ready to go to freezer camp yet.


----------



## Shelly May (Dec 20, 2012)

I raise one pig a year for the freezer, as a piglet is kept in the barn stall until it gets to know me and learn
what the feed bowl is, after a couple of weeks of isolation from other animals, we turn it loose with the sheep

now this piglet is starved for company and runs to the sheep and bonds with them, it picks up the sheeps grazing
habits and is fed everyday once a day pig food, seperate from the sheep. It has learned its name and the sound
of the rattling feed bowl and comes running. This was taught during stalled up time.

It will flip leaves over and eat grass, but never have I had it rut up everything, it now thinks its a sheep, and acts 
like one. A small swimming pool is provided for the wallering, and a short 50 gal rubbermaid water troth when it 
gets bigger. I have now done this for two years in a row and they were both different breeds, and acted just the 
same way. I used NO electric fencing, just woven wire border. Like I said the piglet bonds with the sheep and thinks
its a sheep. Then in the fall off to the butcher it goes, and we get another again in the spring.

The problems come when you get more then one, two pigs or more try to compete with each other and rut and rut 
until there is nothing left but mudd. One pig with sheep thinks its a sheep. With shade pigs don't need mudd, thats
all a myth, they just need the water to cool off in. Try just getting one raise it as a baby, keep it locked up in a enclosed
building and teach it to come to the food bowl, Turn it loose and see for your self.

Never use a donkey for a guard animal with sheep/goat/pigs/chicken, they don't like change and will kick the young and
kill them. Get a guarding dog.

Sorry I don't know anything about cows!!


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Dec 20, 2012)

> The problems come when you get more then one, two pigs or more try to compete with each other and rut and rut
> until there is nothing left but mudd.


Not necessarily! It does make a difference on breed. Pigs can bond with other animals but as with most other animals they are herd animals so prefer each others company. Heritage breed pigs do NOT root as much as the regular commercial pig & will graze like cows. Our Large Blacks are out on pasture with cows, sheep, chickens, turkeys, chickens, geese etc. Pigs will eat newborn lambs - it's a tasty warm treat for them BUT once the lambs are up running around then the temptation is gone. They would also eat young chicks given a chance but very rare have we had a problem with them eating chickens. Our chickens live with the pigs & they all get on well. 

We have no plans on getting any donkeys here - I would not trust them or horses with pigs or sheep - too powerful a kick. 

Liz


----------



## CESpeed (Dec 23, 2012)

Thank you everyone for this information!  It helps with farm planning.


----------



## elevan (Dec 23, 2012)

Great information


----------

